# Ice Suits



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Wondering if anyone wears them and what brands you like. Pros and cons you've found. Are they worth the money or should I stick with the carhartt bibs and down coat? I'm looking at either an ice armor (grey) or the frabil (black). Thanks for your .02


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, I made up my mind. I came accross a brand I had never heard of. I did a lot of research and decided to get a set. Here's a link to their website.
http://www.strikerbrands.com/store/c/20 ... r-Ice.aspx


----------

